# Airport Information - West Coast



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Okay guys, I get a LOT of tickets these days about what airports and such along the west coast are good and bad, so I figured I'd post the current information here while I can.

Keep in mind that the situation is highly volatile, and may change at any time; I'll try to keep updating this if/when things change, so you guys are always up to date.

CITY - UberX/XL Dropoff - UberX/XL Pickup

*San Francisco*
_SFO_ - Yes - UberX Livery ONLY
_San Jose_ - Yes - Yes
_Sacramento_ - Yes - Yes
_Oakland _ - Yes - Yes

*Los Angeles*
_LAX - _ Yes - No
_Burbank - _Yes - Yes
_John Wayne - _No - No

*San Diego*
_SAN - _Yes - No

*Arizona*
_PHX - _Yes - UberX Livery ONLY
_TUS - _Yes - UberX Livery ONLY

*New Mexico*
_ABQ _ - Yes - UberX Livery ONLY

Hope this helps!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

LAX allows Uber X with TCP (livery) license to pickup. They hang out at the limo lot on Jenny Ave.

I've also heard that John Wayne is OK for dropoffs with trade dress.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

UberComic said:


> LAX allows Uber X with TCP (livery) license to pickup. They hang out at the limo lot on Jenny Ave.
> 
> I've also heard that John Wayne is OK for dropoffs with trade dress.


This is internal information that just came down today.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

LGB -Yes, Yes
VNY - Yes, Yes
ONT - Yes, Yes


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Good to know! I've been rolling incognito on airport drop offs in fear. I've been asking passengers to sit in the front and instructing them not to say they were just in an Uber if asked.


----------



## Uber1142 (Jul 31, 2014)

San Jose airport is a No/No according to the guy that gave me a ticket yesterday. $250 fine for either picking up or dropping off. I had not previously received a warning of any type. 

Anyone know if this might apply to major light rail or train stations as well? I have emailed uber partner support but no response so far...I would really like to know where I can't operate. I'm also concerned my rating will dip when I tell passengers I can't give them a ride to the airport.

Edited to add: be careful with 'rolling incognito', the officer added that taking down the U would have resulted in an additional 1000 dollar fine. I of course didn't mention anyone might do this, but he seemed to be aware it is happening.


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's this, my wife scooped out of the SoCal Lyft Forum on Facebook, regarding Burbank Airport.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

What about the East Coast Farlance, where do I go to find out that information? I'm in the DC area so my 3 airports are BWI, IAD, and DCA


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

SAN - Yes - UberX livery ONLY


----------



## Sancho737 (Jul 2, 2014)

GearJammer said:


> LGB -Yes, Yes
> VNY - Yes, Yes
> ONT - Yes, Yes


GearJammer

Is Yes, Yes official on ONT?


----------



## Sancho737 (Jul 2, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Okay guys, I get a LOT of tickets these days about what airports and such along the west coast are good and bad, so I figured I'd post the current information here while I can.
> 
> Keep in mind that the situation is highly volatile, and may change at any time; I'll try to keep updating this if/when things change, so you guys are always up to date.
> 
> ...


How about ONT under Los Angeles?


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

Sancho737 said:


> GearJammer
> 
> Is Yes, Yes official on ONT?


Based on my pick-up experience ( 2 times) it so dead there I don't think anyone would notice even though it is under LAX jurisdiction but in another county.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Uber1142 said:


> San Jose airport is a No/No according to the guy that gave me a ticket yesterday. $250 fine for either picking up or dropping off. I had not previously received a warning of any type.
> 
> Anyone know if this might apply to major light rail or train stations as well? I have emailed uber partner support but no response so far...I would really like to know where I can't operate. I'm also concerned my rating will dip when I tell passengers I can't give them a ride to the airport.
> 
> Edited to add: be careful with 'rolling incognito', the officer added that taking down the U would have resulted in an additional 1000 dollar fine. I of course didn't mention anyone might do this, but he seemed to be aware it is happening.


Honestly, unless there is a sting going on (cops requesting rides from the airport with the intention of making a bust), then the only way you get ticketed when incognito is by being stupid, or your customer spilling the beans. Don't have your phone visible through the windshield on a pick-up, blank the screen after starting the ride (or just get out of the airport before starting the ride), do not answer any questions relating to ridesharing, do not consent to searches, and ask your client to let you do the talking/refuse to answer questions. And if you ever refer to your passenger in conversation, refer to them as your friend or friends.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> Honestly, unless there is a sting going on (cops requesting rides from the airport with the intention of making a bust), then the only way you get ticketed when incognito is by being stupid, or your customer spilling the beans. Don't have your phone visible through the windshield on a pick-up, blank the screen after starting the ride (or just get out of the airport before starting the ride), do not answer any questions relating to ridesharing, do not consent to searches, and ask your client to let you do the talking/refuse to answer questions. And if you ever refer to your passenger in conversation, refer to them as your friend or friends.


If they have plate scanners they will know you're there too much. Also there are some suspicious things such as empty trunks/cargo spaces, helping with luggage, the greeting, sitting in the back, passenger watching phone as you arrive, etc. Sometimes you may also be followed. The passenger will also be harder to get to keep quiet as you said.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

grams777 said:


> If they have plate scanners they will know you're there too much. Also there are some suspicious things such as empty trunks/cargo spaces, helping with luggage, the greeting, sitting in the back, passenger watching phone as you arrive, etc. Sometimes you may also be followed. The passenger will also be harder to get to keep quiet as you said.


I would say that absent a sting, they wouldn't check your airport history. Following you may happen, but again, if pulled over, blank screens, refer to passengers as friends, do not answer questions, do not consent to searches. Even if ticketed, you still have a good chance of walking on reasonable doubt. Who says how many friends is a "normal" amount to pick up in an airport each day or week? Do friends not pay each other for gas sometimes (if observed getting a tip)? The point is that, absent a sting, their evidence is pretty weak if you follow the rules.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> I would say that absent a sting, they wouldn't check your airport history. Following you may happen, but again, if pulled over, blank screens, refer to passengers as friends, do not answer questions, do not consent to searches. Even if ticketed, you still have a good chance of walking on reasonable doubt. Who says how many friends is a "normal" amount to pick up in an airport each day or week? Do friends not pay each other for gas sometimes (if observed getting a tip)? The point is that, absent a sting, their evidence is pretty weak if you follow the rules.


My main worry is the passenger would just start singing like a canary. Which I think is highly probable.


----------



## Sancho737 (Jul 2, 2014)

Just got an official email from Uber regarding Ontario Int'l Airport (ONT):

Drop offs: *YES*
Pick ups: *NO*


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Sancho737 said:


> Just got an official email from Uber regarding Ontario Int'l Airport (ONT):
> 
> Drop offs: *YES*
> Pick ups: *NO*


Do not feel bad that as a uber driver you can't pick up at Ontario airport,

Only taxis that can pick up is San Bernardino BellCab and Pomona Yellowcab with airport permits and only a few taxis have permits,

I drive taxi for 11 years in the IE and I never had a airport permit.

This is bad for Ontario airport clients needing pick up, late at night and early morning a taxi at Ontario airport is hard to find passengers wait a hour or more for a taxi, how do I know this, some of the clients I drop off would call me a few days later for a trip home from the airport, they call back a hour or so later and say hay still no taxi and ask me for another taxi cab company phone number, but like I said above they have only two options.

WARNING:
Do not pick up clients at the rent a car
Center at east of airport, airport police will bust you and may be tow your car.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Burbank warned me today during a pick up.

They said I had to pay to park in the structure and walk to client.

No ride share curb pick ups!

Drop offs o.k.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Today i dropped at OAK drove away got out of the terminal then ping a pick up came. I decided to give it a try, removed my U, took the phone off the cradle in the windshield and proceeded to baggage area at southwest. As i was pulling up i see a "sheriff" officer eyeing me (total ******** suspicion stare) , i decide to pull away and go farther away from him toward the end of the pick up area. He appears and so does my "supposed" ride. I keep looking at him in my rear view mirror he starts coming towards the car. I decide this doesn't feel right, pull away, cancel the trip. I swear I felt like a dog invading someone's yard. I still can't figure out how the other "drivers" do pick ups and get away with it?


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

Oakland International Airport
Pick Ups - No, Drop Offs - No Per Alameda County Sheriff Deputy

On 06/24 (10:30 pm) - 06/25 (1:00 am), I did three pick ups at Terminal 2 and after I picked up my third set of pax (1:05 am), I was stopped by Alameda County Sheriff's deputies. The deputies noticed my vehicle after multiple visits driving slow or the airport traffic enforcement officer called the deputies because she claimed I almost ran into her even though she walked in front of my car when I was driving towards the curb to pick up my paxs. Anyway, I was surrounded by three deputies, asked for my license, registration, proof of commercial vehicle insurance, TCP (Transport Charted Party) permit, and Uber permit to operate at the Oakland Airport. I was lectured by one of the deputies for almost 20 about TNC companies (Uber, Lyft, Sidecar and Wingz) not authorized to pick up or drop off pax at the Oakland Airport. I was given a citation for $73 (something about obedience to barriers/signs). I did not see any signs about TNC vehicles not authorized to operate at the Oakland Airport. A couple of weeks ago, I did drive by the "Park and Call" lot at OAK, and there is a sign at the entrance of the lot which states TNC vehicles are not permitted to park at the lot without the proper permit. I emailed Uber with a copy of the citation and later in the afternoon on 06/25, I received a $73.00 miscellaneous credit for my current earnings statement. This morning after the OAK incident, I had to politely refuse a rider request from Berkeley to go to OAK because I did not want to encounter those sheriff deputies who are permanently assigned to the Oakland Airport and get another $73 ticket or additional tickets for other TNC violations.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

*San Diego
SAN - Yes - Change No to TCP only, (pending approval of all X, currently in negotiation.)*


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

You'll have access to pickups and dropoffs at OAK Airport beginning today, August 13, at3pm.

http://www.sfuberpartners.com/oak.html
Uber has signed an agreement with Oakland International Airport allowing for TNC pickups and dropoffs. On this page you'll find everything you'll need to follow the rules of this agreement. Below details apply to all trips, except UberBLACK and SUV. UberBLACK/SUV should have necessary airport permits per OAK rules and regulations to do pickups and dropoffs at OAK.

DROPOFFS
All Uber vehicles are able to drop off passengers curbside at Oakland International Airport outside the terminal doors.

PICKUPS
Below are details on where you can wait for Airport Requests and where to meet your rider at the OAK airport. Please read everything below because not following the guidelines below may result in you receiving a citation. Uber will not reimburse any citations received as a result of not following the guidelines explained below.

Partners are required to pick riders up at*2E at the2nd Curb*, separated from the terminal by a traffic island. Please make sure to stay in the left lane while entering Airport Property to enter the area for the 2nd Curb. You will also see signage for the appropriate pick-up zone indicating "Smartphone App. Rides."


----------



## jordanjm16 (Mar 25, 2017)

Can anyone please tell me where the TNC staging lot is located at OAK? I know we're not supposed to wait in the park and call lot but I've even asked the Sheriff at the terminal and they didn't know.


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Portland. Yes/yes

We drop in commercial area. And we pick up on island 1. Very civilized 

Nice little que for those who want to wait an hour to pick up


----------

